# Intense M3 oberer Umlenkhebel



## mallo (1. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem oberen Umlenkhebel fürs M3! Meiner ist angerissen... Hat jemand zufällig noch einen über?
Passt der Umlenkhebel vom M6 auch ans M3, weiss das wer? Sehen ja zumindest fast identisch aus.

Danke!


----------



## zerg10 (5. Januar 2021)

mallo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem oberen Umlenkhebel fürs M3! Meiner ist angerissen... Hat jemand zufällig noch einen über?
> Passt der Umlenkhebel vom M6 auch ans M3, weiss das wer? Sehen ja zumindest fast identisch aus.
> ...


Gibt es hier, hab nur keine Ahnung wie das seit dem 01.01. mit Versand und Zoll aussieht: https://brilliantbikes.co.uk/intens...-275.html?search_query=Intense+M3&results=226

Update: Seit gerade steht der auf "not available", ich hoffe mal, dass du den dir gesichert hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mallo (5. Januar 2021)

Da hatte ich auch geschaut. Versand nur auf der Insel...

Aber danke!


----------

